# Russian ships



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Just hearing that all Russian ships banned from all British ports as now 28 feb 2022


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

And rightly so.


----------



## Chris Meadows (Jun 6, 2014)

Good news.
Hope Putin sobers up soon!!


----------



## jnorm59 (Oct 9, 2020)

rustytrawler said:


> Just hearing that all Russian ships banned from all British ports as now 28 feb 2022


Russian ships but not Russian cargoes. Dockers at Isle of Grain say they will not unload cargoes of Russian origin. UK Govt. need to clarify who andwhat are blocked.


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

there is a nice Russian ship at the bottom of the Black Sea haha!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I would guess that most of our fellow seafarers would not have wanted her to be on that mission in the first place. RIP the many claimed by the fire and sea but not their 'motherland'.


----------

